# B210 with a Holden V8!



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Is this nuts or what?










Imagine trying to stop quickly in the rain?


----------



## WoLfFaNgZ (Nov 8, 2004)

blownb310 said:


> Is this nuts or what?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



not just stopping imagine trying to drive that thing in the rain


----------



## Rubberspoiler (Sep 14, 2004)

Holden uses the 5.7 L. chevrolet v8....


----------

